# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Εισαγωγή στο Bodybuilding Vol 7 - Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης

## Polyneikos

Εισαγωγή στο Bodybuilding Vol 7 - Manolis Karamanlakis


Στοχοθεσία ή Καθορισμός στόχων.

Οι προθέσεις μας και η στοχοθεσία που δημιουργούν, καθορίζουν, εν πολλοίς, την επιτυχία ή αποτυχία μας. Στις περιπτώσεις που αυτή η διαδικασία γίνεται εν κενώ και δίχως ρεαλισμό, η έκβαση θα είναι αποτυχημένη. Εκτός κι αν η τύχη διαδραματίζει ρόλο. Ο καθορισμός τους είναι πρέπον να προσεγγίζεται μεθοδικά και στο πλαίσιο μιας ορθής προετοιμασίας με ταύτιση μεταξύ του προπονητή και του αθλητή.
Θα επιχειρήσουμε εδώ μια κλιμακωτή κατηγοριοποίηση των στόχων:

 Αρχικά, έχουμε τους "στόχους απόδοσης". Εδώ, εννοούμε τη στοχοθεσία με βάση τη λειτουργική προσαρμοστικότητα του αθλητή στο προπονητικό στρες και την εφαρμογή της ρουτίνας κατά την προετοιμασία. Αυτό αφορά τη βελτίωση της φυσικής κατάστασης, τη δύναμη και την αντοχή όσο και την οικοδόμηση αυτοπεποίθησης με ταυτόχρονο έλεγχο του άγχους σε δημιουργικά επίπεδα. Σκοπός εδώ είναι να χτιστεί η συνέπεια .

Ας δώσουμε τον ορισμό:
Ένας στόχος είναι κάτι που προσπαθείς να πετύχεις, μεθοδικά και οργανωμένα. Είναι το αντικείμενο της φιλοδοξίας και της επιλογής που ακολουθεί. Παρότι μπορεί να τίθενται και υποσυνείδητα στόχοι, είναι η συνειδητή τους επιδίωξη που αποδίδει αποτελέσματα. Η έννοια των στόχων και η πρακτική εφαρμογή τους είναι τεκμηριωμένη με αντικειμενικό στόχο τη βέλτιστη απόδοση. Η κατανόηση της αξίας αυτής της διεργασίας είναι κεφαλαιωδης αφού εξ' αυτής,με την ευρεία έννοια εξαρτώνται η προσέγγιση και η συμπεριφορά για εκείνους που η παραγωγική συμμετοχή και απόδοση είναι σημαντικές.

Στόχοι πρόκλησης για τον αθλητή: Οι στόχοι αυτοί τίθενται πρώτοι και αφορούν στην κινητοποίηση του αθλητή. Τίθενται με σκοπό την αύξηση των δυνατοτήτων των αθλητών και ωφελουν μόνο αν βρίσκονται πάνω από την υπάρχουσα ικανότητα αθλητριών και αθλητών να παράγουν έργο. Αυτοί οι στόχοι είναι αποτελεσματικοί όταν είναι εφικτοί. Εδώ ο στόχος πρέπει να κινητοποιεί, να ενθαρρύνει και όχι το αντίθετο τον αθλητή.

 Ρεαλιστικοί στόχοι. Εδώ, καλούμε ως τέτοιο στόχο κάθε ένα που αξιοποιεί τις ρεαλιστικές δυνατότητες και πόρους του αθλητή που καλείται να τους πραγματώσει. Η απομάκρυνση από ψευδαισθήσεις και ορθολογισμό είναι πρωτεύοντα στοιχεία μέριμνας. Η αύξηση της αυτοπεποίθησης προάγεται με αυτό τον τρόπο ενώ ο μετριασμός του άγχους είναι το επακόλουθο.

 Μετρήσιμοι και συγκεκριμένοι στόχοι. Εδώ εισάγουμε το στοιχείο του ελέγχου και πατάμε πάνω στο έδαφος του στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού. Μέσω καταγραφής και αξιολόγησης της απόδοσης προχωράμε στα σίγουρα.
Εδώ απαιτείται συστηματική καταγραφή της απόδοσης πάνω στο πρόγραμμα που εφαρμόζεται από τον αθλητή και τον προπονητή του με σκοπό τη θετική ανατροφοδότηση.

 Πάμε τώρα να εξετάσουμε τους βραχυπρόθεσμους στόχους. Εδώ συγκαταλέγονται οι στόχοι στο εγγύς μέλλον. Εννοούμε δηλαδή το αμέσως επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα. Τίθενται στόχοι για τις επόμενες ημέρες, εβδομάδες και μήνες που θα ακολουθήσουν. Βήμα βήμα και με σύνεση κυρίως. Στόχοι όπως αυτοί παρακινούν, ενθαρρύνουν, αυξάνουν την αυτοπεποίθηση και τη συγκέντρωση του αθλητή.

 Ατομικοί στόχοι. Η ίδια η διαδικασία ορισμού στόχων ως απεικόνιση αφορά τις ατομικές ανάγκες και πεποιθήσεις των αθλητών. Η προσωπική ευθύνη αυξάνεται και το επίπεδο συνειδητότητας. Επίσης, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τη δέσμευση έναντι του στόχου και του αυτοκαθορισμου του αθλητή επιδρώντας με θετικό τρόπο στην απόδοση.
Η ανατροφοδότηση λειτουργεί ως διεγερτης της απόδοσης, όταν είναι συχνή όσο πρέπει και σαφής όσο χρειάζεται. Το "πάμε δυνατά"και το "δώσε κι άλλο μπορείς",δε λειτουργεί και μας προκαλούν γέλιο συχνά. Ο αυτοδιαλογος από την άλλη είναι μια αποτελεσματική μορφή ανατροφοδότησης.

 Η θέσπιση ταυτόχρονα πολλών στόχων μαζί λειτουργεί αποπροσανατολιστικά. Οι περισσότεροι του ενός στόχου τη φορά προκαλεί σύγχυση.

 Επιπρόσθετα, η δυνατότητα τροποποίησης και αναπροσαρμογής των στόχων σε ένα πλαίσιο ευελιξίας συμβάλλει στο να καταστούν πιο εφικτοί. Η αναπροσαρμογή στόχων, δυνητικά, βελτιώνει την αυτοπεποίθηση μας και ενισχύει τη δέσμευση. Καταλυτικά λειτουργεί η νοερή απεικόνιση και στιλβώνει το στόχο και αυτό χρειάζεται. Ακόμη και εκείνος που στιλβώνει το διαμάντι μπορεί να "πέσει" σε ένα γκλετς και να το καταστρέψει.

 Επίλογος
Η στοχοθεσια σας επιτρέπει να διατηρήσετε άσβεστη τη φωτιά. Μην εγκαταλείψετε τον ήρωα στην ψυχή σας να χαθεί με μοναχικές απογοητεύσεις για τη ζωή που σας αξιζε και ποτέ δεν μπορούσατε να φτάσετε. Ο στόχος που επιθυμείτε μπορεί να επιτευχθεί. Είναι ρεαλιστικό και δικό σας, αρκεί να θέσετε το σωστό πλαίσιο. Ευελπιστούμε ότι θα είναι κάποια βοήθεια όσα γράψαμε.
Να είστε ρεαλιστές, κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι ένας ψεύτης κερδίζει νίκη επί του εαυτού του και άλλων . Το ψέμα είναι καταδίκη του εαυτού, αυτό που βλέπει είναι πλαστό. Αυτός που ψεύδεται στον εαυτό του και τον κόσμο είναι σκλάβος από τότε και στο εξής.
Βάλτε τους στόχους σας με ρεαλισμό και αντικειμενικότητα και προχωρήστε στην εφαρμογή τους τώρα!

----------

